# back at last



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been way too busy for some reason to get back in here but have good news for the new year.
Tony Lama and Tator Tot gave me twins late last night.. a buck and a doe.. both with black legs and white body and black facial markings.. 
I thought she had miscarried but I wasnt reading her signs right... she didnt feel like leaving the barn this last week and no matter how hard I would call for her she was just not coming up to the house that much..usually my does dont leave the barn for about 2-3 days before kidding.. she would come about half way down the drive and just stand there then go back..
and she wasnt that big for twins..
Mom and babies are tucked inside the goat tipi with brooder light overhead..
I am going to try to make some cute lil winter/holiday kid blankets for the newborns .. a local store had them all marked down 70% off so I had grabbed about 20 of them a week and a half ago.. 
Ran to the local rummage sale and got all kinds of matching fleece pullovers to use as liners and neck snoods then going to the store again to get matching yarn.
You know those lil kitchen towels that are cut in half and the ends are crocheted to hang on the handle of your door or fridge? Those are just the right size for newborn Nigerians.. so its off to the craft corner for the rest of the day.. 
We have blizzard conditions.. (wind and blowing snow plus lots of ice on certain roads) so it will give me something to do while this storm passes through.. will also make more coats as I have Nutmeg, Sunshine, Speck and Benilli still close to kidding.. 
Will keep you posted...
btw CapNJack is gorgeous...his coat pattern really turned out pretty and he is very dainty and a sweetheart to boot..
Hope your new year has started out as well as mine has.. its 5 degrees above zero here and thats not the windchill..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome back.... :hi5: :thumb:

Congrats on the babies.... they sound beautiful.... love to see pics.. :greengrin:

Some Does do hide them well...or show bigger than ...what they have....all are different....

Sounds like... you have been quite busy and still are .....watching babies... :wink:

Brr....that is very cold there.... hope it passes soon... :hug:



> btw CapNJack is gorgeous...his coat pattern really turned out pretty and he is very dainty and a sweetheart to boot..


want to see pics... :clap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...cool! Congrats on the twins! We'll need some pics!

Oh my goodness...sounds chilly! Where do you live?


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

We live about 15 minutes from the International Peace Gardens here in North Dakota..those temps aint leaving they will slowly get lower and lower..
I've named the buck..Storm and the doe.. Flurry..
no pics till I find the digicam..
The lil coat came out fine for hand sewing.. I cut the sleave off of a cheap fleece pullover and then cut the cuff off about 3-4 inches.. that part between the armpit and that cutoff cuff is just the right size for the underlayment of the blanket and managed to get some felt scraps ..good sized squares for basting on between the fleece and the terry toweling..
If you've ever seen a horse blanket I just cut a scoop out on the cut end of the towel so both rear and sides are hemmed..
the fleece and felt are smaller than the top layer so no problem.. I got some stitch and sew matching colored hook and loop velcro strips and sewed one across the chest opening and one under the belly opening and put it on the doeling..
it fit her fine but there is no way to close up the chest opening and for right now its good until I can find a better method..
the towels are white, blue ( two different shades) with snowmen and snowflakes and a lil black thrown in for making the other colors pop..
I will be making matching crocheted snoods for each kid..
The kids were in the tipi and I called mom over to smell the lil blanket before putting it on her baby and then she went right into the tipi and all settled for a mid morning snack.. no problem with her accepting the baby wrapped in the new blanket..
If anyone would have problems with that.. just wipe the top layer of the blanket across the backside of mom while she is still discharging.. 
worked last year when one of the kids decided to go swimming in the water trough..


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

More babies,, this Monday about 1:30 am twins born,, two does one white with black flakes and one solid black with a big snowball on her head.. thought the white one wasnt going to make it.. she did.. the next evening late.. the black one was on its way out.. we think mom may have stepped on her and broken something.. so now we have two does and one lil buck..
took the first set in yesterday for disbudding..
three more does for delivery scheduled we are scrambling for reflective mylar on the inside of the tipis with stapler in hand..got some more brooder lights as well.. and am still making coats..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... love to see pics of them.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

